

AJAX version of Mathematica on the way... - naish
http://oreillyschool.com/why/interview.php

======
henning
This is either going to be a toy, or they're going to limit the amount of
computational power (rendering it a toy if you're doing anything intensive
like evolutionary computation), or they're going to charge an arm and a leg,
or something.

Did you know that I can SSH into my university account and run Mathematica
from the command line right now? Revolutionary!

~~~
jgamman
that's harsh. think of how many school kids could get a kick out of this and
start thinking about the why's of maths and calculus rather than the tedium of
the 'how'

------
tlrobinson
I'm sure this will be great for simple things, but certainly CPU intensive
things will be at least an order of magnitude slower in JavaScript?

~~~
boucher
Mathematica has a command line API. They are almost certainly not porting much
of the math functionality to javascript. They'll just run an xmlhttprequest,
let the server do its thing, and display the result. The most difficult
challenge I see is getting nice 3d renderings, and some of the other more
graphically intense features the desktop version has.

